# un buen chorreón



## jasminasul

Hola.

En un contexto de cocina, tengo estas frases:

*un buen chorreón* de aceite de oliva
*un buen chorreón* de vino blanco

El traductor ha puesto *a nice drizzle,* que me suena raro aunque yo no veo programas de cocina.

¿Está bien en AmE?



> Refers to the process of pouring a very fine stream of liquid, such as melted butter or a sugar glaze over food for decorative purposes and/or to add flavor. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=.../drizzle.asp&usg=AOvVaw01lgVdlM4HRziuKS_k5kwz


----------



## Ferrol

A nice spurt , podría  valer
A nice sprinkle (si es a través de un sistema que permite servirlo muy poco a poco o gota a gota)
Por donde vivo decimos "chorretón"


----------



## iribela

A mí me suena bien. En ese caso interpreto 'nice' como 'generous' o 'abundant'.


----------



## jasminasul

A mí me gusta _spurt_. A good spurt of olive oil/amontillado.

Lo que yo estaba pensando es que _drizzle_ parece más bien algo ligero, mientras que chorreón es eso, generoso. Vamos que no es un chorrito.

Gracias a los dos.


----------



## iribela

Sinceramente -y miro programas de cocina- lo de 'spurt' no me suena para nada en este contexto.


----------



## McAlgo

No me puedo imaginar un chorreón de vino blanco 

"A nice drizzle" es completamente natural y común.  Creo que no entiendo bien el uso de chorreón porque la imagen que aparece en mi mente es algo repentino, con fuerza.  Eso sería un "spurt" pero no usaría esta palabra en la cocina, *jamás*.

The action below is "drizzling," plain and simple.  It absolutely would not be called anything else.


----------



## Ferrol

McAlgo said:


> No me puedo imaginar un chorreón de vino blanco
> 
> "A nice drizzle" es completamente natural y común.  Creo que no entiendo bien el uso de chorreón porque la imagen que aparece en mi mente es algo repentino, con fuerza.  Eso sería un "spurt" pero no usaría esta palabra en la cocina, *jamás*.
> 
> The action below is "drizzling," plain and simple.  It absolutely would not be called anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por aquí es muy común decir "añadir un chorretón de ...aceite de oliva,vino blanco, vinagre etc"


----------



## jasminasul

Pues voy a dejarlo como lo ha puesto el traductor.

Un chorreón no es algo como un "jet", simplemente significa una cantidad generosa de un líquido.

Por ejemplo una persona que esté a dieta puede "drizzle" aceite de oliva, pero el que no tiene problemas de peso le pone un chorreón.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## McAlgo

jasminasul said:


> Un chorreón no es algo como un "jet", simplemente significa una cantidad generosa de un líquido.
> 
> Por ejemplo una persona que esté a dieta puede "drizzle" aceite de oliva, pero el que no tiene problemas de peso le pone un chorreón.


Creo que lo que no tomaste en cuenta es la manera de la acción.  Nos importa mucho cómo se lo hace.   Se puede "drizzle" de cualquier cantidad. 

Basically, "drizzle" means to pour a liquid on top of something *in a back-and-forth motion,* especially for decorative purposes.  If you want to be more specific about the quantity, I think "a generous drizzle" would serve you well.


----------



## Elixabete

I'd say  a "chorreón"  is a ( generous) splash of olive oil.


----------



## sound shift

Se me ocurre: "A (good/generous) dash of olive oil" (pero no sé si valdría en *Am*E).


----------



## Elixabete

sound shift said:


> Se me ocurre: "A (good/generous) dash of olive oil" (pero no sé si valdría en *Am*E).


, that too.


----------



## McAlgo

sound shift said:


> Se me ocurre: "A (good/generous) dash of olive oil" (pero no sé si valdría en *Am*E).


Hmm...I would hesitate to use that because, for me, a "dash" does specify something about quantity.  Even a "generous dash" would still be quite a small amount (in my opinion).  

Again, it really depends on what food we're talking about here, and at what point of the cooking process the liquid is added.  I would put a *splash of white wine* into a pasta sauce or soup for example while it's cooking, but I would add a *drizzle of olive oil *over a tomato-mozzarella salad just before serving it.


----------



## Amapolas

"Dash" se usa bastante en cocina. Ni _spurt_, ni _squirt_. 
El problema que yo le veo a _dash _es que también me parece que indica una cantidad más bien escasa.

Yo saldría del paso con algo como "sauté in a generous amount of olive oil"; "add a generous amount of wine"; o frases similares, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Ferrol

McAlgo said:


> Hmm...I would hesitate to use that because, for me, a "dash" does specify something about quantity.  Even a "generous dash" would still be quite a small amount (in my opinion).
> 
> Again, it really depends on what food we're talking about here, and at what point of the cooking process the liquid is added.  I would put a *splash of white wine* into a pasta sauce or soup for example while it's cooking, but I would add a *drizzle of olive oil *over a tomato-mozzarella salad just before serving it.



De acuerdo.
También con Amapolas en que según parece "a spurt of" no es un término habitual en cocina
A mi "dash" me suena más a "pizca"


----------



## Amapolas

Ferrol said:


> De acuerdo.
> También con Amapolas en que según parece "a spurt of" no es un término habitual en cocina
> A mi "dash" me suena más a "pizca"


Sí, pizca o chorrito.


----------



## iribela

Lo de _dash_ se ve más en referencia a ingredientes sólidos que líquidos, como 'dash of pepper/salt', etc. Repito, 'nice drizzle' es perfectamente natural en esta situación. Otras opciones, como 'spurt' o 'dash' no, por lo menos en AmEn, hablando de cocina.


----------



## McAlgo

iribela said:


> Lo de _dash_ se ve más en referencia a ingredientes sólidos que líquidos, como 'dash of pepper/salt', etc. Repito, 'nice drizzle' es perfectamente natural en esta situación. Otras opciones, como 'spurt' o 'dash' no, por lo menos en AmEn, hablando de cocina.




Por eso no me gusta "chorrito" para _dash_


----------



## lauranazario

Elixabete said:


> I'd say  a "chorreón"  is a ( generous) splash of olive oil.





sound shift said:


> Se me ocurre: "A (good/generous) dash of olive oil" (pero no sé si valdría en *Am*E).


En mi experiencia colaborando en la traducción de un libro de cocina, favorezco la interpretación de Elixabete porque es más acertada y porque "splash" se utiliza con ingredientes líquidos.

Sin embargo, dash es una pizca (una cantidad muy pequeña) y en el ámbito culinario generalmente se utiliza asociada a ingredientes secos.
A dash of salt, a dash of pepper.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Ferrol

Interesante discusión .Después de todo, segun se ve en el primer ejemplo que da el diccionario de la casa para el uso de "spurt", *sí *parece que se puede usar en el ámbito de la cocina
spurt - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
No discuto que "drizzle" sea de uso común en inglés americano como dice Iribela.No obstante la definicion que da nuestro diccionario (para drizzle vt en este contexto : "pour in a fine stream") a mi me sugiere algo servido con mas cuidado y de forma más medida que "un chorreón/chorreton", que es "una ración generosa echada de golpe y a ojímetro", o al menos así lo entiendo
Me pregunto por que "a good/nice splash of olive oil" como propuso McAlgo para el caso del vino, no es adecuado para el del aceite


----------



## jilar

Buen chorreón.

Chorreón o chorretón es aumentativo de chorro. Chorrito es su diminutivo.

Bien, para chorro podríamos decir que sirve SPLASH en inglés.
Su aumentativo BIG SPLASH.
Y el *buen* añadido implica que es generoso o en gran cantidad.
Así que estamos ante un
Very big SPLASH.

Dicho de la forma más simple.

Si alguien prefiere otra palabra en lugar de SPLASH para significar chorro, bien puede usarla.

Chorro, siempre es subjetivo o relativo, cada cual tiene su forma de verlo.
Ahora bien, chorre(t)ón siempre es más que chorro, y este más que chorrito.


----------



## McAlgo

Ferrol said:


> Interesante discusión .Después de todo, segun se ve en el primer ejemplo que da el diccionario de la casa para el uso de "spurt", *sí *parece que se puede usar en el ámbito de la cocina


No tengo ningún problema con este ejemplo.  Pero el resultado es algo sin gracia, desordenado.  No creo que sería una palabra adecuada para este contexto.  



Ferrol said:


> Me pregunto por que "a good/nice splash of olive oil" como propuso McAlgo para el caso del vino, no es adecuado para el del aceite


I didn't mean to say it's impossible to use the phrase "a splash of olive oil," but rather, it would be difficult to "drizzle" white wine because of the consistency.  We drizzle things like honey, caramel, oil, etc., because they have the consistency that allows it.  Again, a lot of the focus here seems to be about quantity and, regardless of whether it's important in Spanish, it matters a lot *how* you do it in English.


----------



## jilar

McAlgo said:


> No me puedo imaginar un chorreón de vino blanco
> 
> "A nice drizzle" es completamente natural y común.  Creo que no entiendo bien el uso de chorreón porque la imagen que aparece en mi mente es algo repentino, con fuerza.  Eso sería un "spurt" pero no usaría esta palabra en la cocina, *jamás*.
> 
> The action below is "drizzling," plain and simple.  It absolutely would not be called anything else.


Un chorro de vino blanco se suele echar mientras tienes algún guiso al fuego, ingredientes más agua, cociéndose.
Ese chorro no es más que coger la botella de vino, quizá ponerle el dedo en la boca para que no salga mucho, y verter* una cierta cantidad* de vino en ese guiso.

Esa cantidad de vino que cae, y nuestra interpretación de ello, determina si decimos chorrito, chorro o chorreón.

Así de simple.

Se podría hacer lo mismo usando un vaso, quiero decir, se podría verter la misma cantidad de vino, pero en lugar de directamente desde la botella, desde un vaso.
 En el último caso, usando un vaso, ya no sugiere emplear chorro o cualquiera de sus variantes ( al fin y al cabo chorro no es una cantidad determinada o fija), sino que ahora el vaso actúa como medidor. Entonces, de ese modo, usando vaso, sería más normal decir, un vaso, medio vaso, un cuarto de vaso ... O la cantidad que más o menos necesitemos.


----------



## OtroLencho

Ferrol said:


> Interesante discusión .Después de todo, segun se ve en el primer ejemplo que da el diccionario de la casa para el uso de "spurt", *sí *parece que se puede usar en el ámbito de la cocina


No sé cómo/dónde encuentras esa idea en esa referencia, pero para mí suena bastante fuera de lugar en la cocina.


Ferrol said:


> Me pregunto por que "a good/nice splash of olive oil" como propuso McAlgo para el caso del vino, no es adecuado para el del aceite


Eso no me suena mal.  Visualizo una cantidad quizá más generosa, y de aplicación menos controlada, que un drizzle.


----------



## Ferrol

OtroLencho said:


> No sé cómo/dónde encuentras esa idea en esa referencia, pero para mí suena bastante fuera de lugar en la cocina.
> 
> Eso no me suena mal.  Visualizo una cantidad quizá más generosa, y de aplicación menos controlada, que un drizzle.


Aqui tienes el ejemplo al que me refería de la primera acepción que da WR Dictionnary para "spurt"
*spurt,
spirt n (gush of liquid) chorro nm
  Carol squeezed the bottle and a spurt of ketchup landed on her plate.
spurt,
spirt vi (liquid: gush)
*
Un " chorreón/chorretón" lo puedes aplicar apretando una botella de plástico, como en el ejemplo, pero también inclinando un envase de vidrio.Quizás en esta última accion al no salir a presión es donde en inglés suene raro "spurt"
Al final de este interesante hilo quizás lleguemos al consenso de que lo más adecuado es
"A good/big...splash"


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

Ferrol said:


> "A good/big...splash"


Concuerdo. Also - a healthy splash.
From the WR English dictionary:
healthy = fairly large: I bought a healthy number of books.
You are dealing with food. Healthy and good make the food sound better than the word big does.


----------



## jilar

BLUEGLAZE said:


> You are dealing with food. Healthy and good make the food sound better than the word big does.


Así se explican nombres como
Big burger.

Por ser comida basura.


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

- a generous splash or a generous helping (though helping is more a portion of food than a liquid).


----------



## SuperScuffer

Ferrol said:


> Aqui tienes el ejemplo al que me refería de la primera acepción que da WR Dictionnary para "spurt"
> *spurt,
> spirt n (gush of liquid) chorro nm
> Carol squeezed the bottle and a spurt of ketchup landed on her plate.
> spurt,
> spirt vi (liquid: gush)
> *
> Un " chorreón/chorretón" lo puedes aplicar apretando una botella de plástico, como en el ejemplo, pero también inclininando un envase de vidrio.Quizás en esta última accion al no salir a presión es donde en inglés suene raro "spurt"
> Al final de este interesante hilo quizás lleguemos al consenso de que lo más adecuado es
> "A good/big...splash"



Spurt means spray under pressure.  You might also want to look the word up in the Urban Dictionary to find out why you wouldn't want a chef spurting anything on your food.

Urban Dictionary: Spurt


----------



## Ferrol

SuperScuffer said:


> Spurt means spray under pressure.  You might also want to look the word up in the Urban Dictionary to find out why you wouldn't want a chef spurting anything on your food.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Spurt


LOL


----------



## jilar

A mí _spurt_ no me convence, me recuerda demasiado a esputo.


----------

